# Cpms35vn



## RRLOVER (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone made a kitchen knife out of the steel.I think it would make a great EDC,but can't find enough info on edge stability for use on a thin chef knife.


----------



## RobinW (Apr 5, 2011)

Not yet, but I surely hope it has!

Pierre Rodrigue is doing a gyuto 250 in it for me....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 5, 2011)

Warther Cutlery:

http://www.warthercutlery.com/catalog/9frenchchefknife-p-37.html?osCsid=l3lfqmpuc6rqu4bov99131iu17


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 5, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Warther Cutlery:
> 
> http://www.warthercutlery.com/catalog/9frenchchefknife-p-37.html?osCsid=l3lfqmpuc6rqu4bov99131iu17


 
That is an interesting finish.


----------



## Larrin (Apr 5, 2011)

Edge stability should be pretty fair, probably better than CPM-154. Many have complained about the ease of sharpening of S30V, however, and that is unlikely to be much improved in S35VN.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 5, 2011)

Apparently two of the biggest differences between S30VN and S35VN are ability to forge it and sharpenability. If this is true, it should make one hell of a knife.
If it's good enough for Pierre and Spyderco, it's good enough for me!


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 5, 2011)

Larrin said:


> Edge stability should be pretty fair, probably better than CPM-154. Many have complained about the ease of sharpening of S30V, however, and that is unlikely to be much improved in S35VN.


 
Thanx for the info Larrin.I have never sharpened S30V.......I have read the complaints,but really how hard can it be to sharpen.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 5, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> That is an interesting finish.


 
Do you remember the Warther that Fish rehandled?


----------



## Lefty (Apr 5, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Do you remember the Warther that Fish rehandled?


 
How cool would it be to get a thread of all of fish's rehandle pictures people have around?
I didn't know him, but his work is legendary. I remember when I first saw one of his handles. I thought, "wow! Knives can look like that?"
Maybe someone should start a thread, if it's appropriate.
I can't help but think his handles inspired Marko, Stefan, Dave and all the rest!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd love to do a thread for Fish's handles. We can put it in the Media Center.

And yes he was/is an inspiration to me.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 5, 2011)

Dave, have you sharpened any s35vn?

Pesky


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 5, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> Dave, have you sharpened any s35vn?
> 
> Pesky


 

I can't way that I have or if I did I didn't notice anything weird to make me recall it. I can vividly recall working on some S30V knives - yikes they can suck if you have to do anything more than simple sharpening.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 5, 2011)

Lefty said:


> How cool would it be to get a thread of all of fish's rehandle pictures people have around?
> I didn't know him, but his work is legendary. I remember when I first saw one of his handles. I thought, "wow! Knives can look like that?"
> Maybe someone should start a thread, if it's appropriate.
> I can't help but think his handles inspired Marko, Stefan, Dave and all the rest!


 

*Started It Here* Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 5, 2011)

Not a problem! It was Rick too!


----------



## so_sleepy (Apr 5, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> Has anyone made a kitchen knife out of the steel.I think it would make a great EDC,but can't find enough info on edge stability for use on a thin chef knife.


 
Thomas Haslinger is using S35V for his kitchen knives now.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 5, 2011)

It must be a Canadian thing


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I can't way that I have or if I did I didn't notice anything weird to make me recall it. I can vividly recall working on some S30V knives - yikes they can suck if you have to do anything more than simple sharpening.


 
Dave, you are welcome to try it out on my Warther any time  I was hoping you would run it over the belt anyway.

Thanks for the thread with Fish knives, I still have two, sold one to Lee a long time ago. Will post them over there.

Stefan







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 6, 2011)

so_sleepy said:


> Thomas Haslinger is using S35V for his kitchen knives now.


 
I have seen that,but do not recall any knifenuts buying one and posting a review.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 6, 2011)

Lefty said:


> ...
> I can't help but think his handles inspired Marko, Stefan, Dave and all the rest!


 
Actually, Fish sayas for gyuto inspired me. He made only a few, but I think he was one of the first one to round the spine. I have added a distal taper and bevels and streamlined the shape (no edges), but the look I credit Fish for.





See the similarity? 





Fish is also credited for introducing koa. 

For my handles and yanagiba sayas I got inspiration from Nenohi. 





M


----------



## so_sleepy (Apr 6, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> I have seen that,but do not recall any knifenuts buying one and posting a review.


 
There hasn't been a review in a long time, but there were several Haslinger owners on KF a few years ago. Interestingly, given the way this thread has split up, Fish had one in S30V and posted positively about it several times. 

I have wanted to try one out, but held back because of comments about difficulty in sharpening S30V.

Here is an old thread where fish comments about sharpening, he had better things to say about geometry later, but i can't find those posts:
http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/786190/tp/0/all/1/


----------



## l r harner (Apr 6, 2011)

so far i like s35vn better then s30v but i still need more testing to see (i can tell you this tho i have no plans on swapping from the cpm154 cause i still like it better)
now that said i can make a blade for some one out of jsut about any steel i can get bar or sheet stock of


----------



## Lefty (Apr 6, 2011)

Butch,
What is it that you prefer about CPM154?
Could you compare the pros and cons of both, in your opinion?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 6, 2011)

Marko, Fish would dig your work big time.


----------



## Customfan (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been contemplating those Thomas Haslinger Chef knives for a while now.. can't bring myself to pull the trigger! :biggrin2:


----------



## olpappy (Apr 15, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Butch,
> What is it that you prefer about CPM154?
> Could you compare the pros and cons of both, in your opinion?





Don't mean to speak for Butch, but cpm154 takes a nice finish whereas S30V is notorious for being very difficult to get a nice finish on. If you are a knifemaker it helps if your stuff looks good. cpm154 is easier to sharpen, easier to grind and just overall less unpleasant to work with.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 15, 2011)

I've read up on it a fair bit, and the niobium is supposed to make it much easier to work with, compared to s30vn and one hell of a lot easier to sharpen!
I'm guessing cpm154 is still easier, as you said, but I wonder which is a better performer once the customer gets it in his hands.
I grew up using My dad's pro henckels from the 70s, so I still love a knife that can take some serious work!
I'm hoping s35vn is close to a perfect mix between rugged and hard and fine grained enough to get wicked sharp.


----------



## Michael Rader (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't know anything about that steel, but the handles and saya pictured above are great!


----------



## columa (May 5, 2011)

Look at 

http://www.crucible.com/PDFs/\DataSheets2010\dsS35VNrev12010.pdf

They give information including toughness, edge retention, and a good lesson on carbides in steels.

I like the Warther website and my knife nuttiness has me wanting to get one of their 9" Chef knives which uses this steel.
The price is good but the shipping is a little steep. &%#@* these oil prices.


----------



## mattrud (May 5, 2011)

hmm, well pierre is making me a knife from cpms35v so we will see. I believe I am not sure I own a knife in cpm-154. Hey Butch want to help me out on that?


----------



## tk59 (May 5, 2011)

Lefty said:


> I've read up on it a fair bit, and the niobium is supposed to make it much easier to work with...QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know about that. I have a niobium alloy (Niolox/sb1) blade that seems to be quite wear resistant.


----------



## Lefty (May 5, 2011)

Interesting...
That was what I gathered from all the reading up I did.
Looks like you'll have a lot of us to test it out, so we'll tell you how hard/easy it is to sharpen.
One thing I have read that is the general consensus so far is that it is MUCH easier to sharpen than s30vn, so that's a start.


----------

